# The Next Few Weeks



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Let me just gives a couple points on what could happen over the next few weeks


One Arctic Outbreak to envelope the Central and Eastern United States Friday-next Tuesday
Possible New Arctic Outbreak and trough of Low Pressuyre forming in Western Canada and the Northwestern United States mid-late next week
Various models through a series of days develop quite a strong storm near the weekend of the 22nd of November
Winter has just begun!

By the way, how is everyone!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

So what will the midwest get? Iowa in particular.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Iowa looks to not get as much snow as last year but still above normal snowfall, more clippers, and colder then average


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

How about nj how are we looking this year?


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

How about southern MD we seem to always be on the line of rain/snow


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Depending on where the Coastal Lows set up..could be a pretty good winter!

Same story with NJ, but should be a better year for you guys in terms of Snow and Cold


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

I hope the costals hold off for now, we get one now forget about it. Ocean temps in upper 50's and a screaming east wind:crying: Rain my friends! We need this cold pattern to cool ocean temps off!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

One thing for sure, you guys should expect this fora jetstream through the next week;










Trough Means Area of Low Pressure and where coldest weather expected. Ridge means area of High Pressure and Warmer Temperatures


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

It may be adjusted though.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks good, but pattern to progressive for anything big!:crying:


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

What happened to the long range forcast ? It still says comming soon , thought it was comming around the 14th. 
So far accuweather is guessing a few days before you guys is that where you get your weather from too ?
Henry nailed the last one in oct .about two weeks out, I think he was the only one calling it that early. 
Oh well, still waiting for the long range , good luck with the site , but you have to step it up a bit to compete ,I think


----------



## Lynden-Jeff (May 21, 2006)

Hows southern Ontario looking?


----------



## guff1972 (Dec 23, 2005)

What does central Kansas look like?


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Check Accuweather


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Potomac Lawns (Jan 28, 2004)

I agree let it snow, Fisherboy how does your s175 do in the snow I have an s185 that I thought we would use last year but we did not got enough snow, do you use a blade or pusher.

Thanks


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*North Carolina*

I'd be interested in your thoughts for Raleigh North Carolina??? Thanks in Advance


----------



## camconcrete (Sep 14, 2008)

what about ohio??


----------

